# Eircom Phonewatch door-to-door



## Liamos (11 Mar 2010)

I don't know if this is the correct forum. If not please redirect me.

I had two sales people from clearwire in my house last night for an hour trying to make me sign up for Eircom Phonewatch. The deal was €599 plus €25 per month for 3 years  (€1499). Basically they were saying this was a one off offer and that by going directly to Eircom I would probably be charged €2500. 

What I object to is the fact that you must sign up there and then. They were quite pushy and almost couldn't understand our decision to say 'no' we wanted time to think about it. Has anyone else had this experience and also is it not likely I can probably get the same deal off Eircom in my own time? Thanks


----------



## csirl (11 Mar 2010)

As a general rule, I dont purchase anything from someone who calls to my door selling. There is never any reason why someone NEEDS to make an instant decision in response to a doorstep cold call on something that costs €1,000s. If someone is looking for a quick answer on a special deal, there's usually a catch and you'll usually pay the price. 

If I need something, I contact the vendors directly, consider all the options, and see what the best deal is.


----------



## Firefly (11 Mar 2010)

Liamos said:


> I had two sales people from clearwire in my house last night for an hour trying to make me sign up for Eircom Phonewatch.


 
2 of them...sounds like they are hunting in packs now 

I usually, politely ask them if they have a brochure at the door and tell them that I can read it myself if they push to come in. Finally, I'll tell them (with the brochure in my hand) that if I have any questions I'll give the company a call using the number on the said brochure. About 30 seconds after they leave I trace their path with said brochure and pop into our green wheelie bin.


----------



## RMCF (11 Mar 2010)

Eircom Phonewatch is a vastly overpriced product from what I have heard and read about it.

Have you noticed there's *always *a sale on it in their adverts?

I have had a few doorstep callers trying to sell it to me and have enjoyed the 2mins I give them, trying to watch them sell something that is scandalously priced to someone who has zero intention of every buying it. 

When I tell them that I find their prices shocking, they always tell me its great value. Yeah right. Cheerio.


----------



## Liamos (11 Mar 2010)

But is it vastly overpriced? How does it compare to other suppliers? THe fact that its linked to your local Garda station is surely an advantage? My main problem is that surely it will cost me the same price whether I go to Eircom directly or deal with these salespeople?


----------



## RMCF (11 Mar 2010)

What if your local Garda station is only manned part-time hours?

And yest I think it is overpriced. €300 each and every year, and thats only to maintain it. No install price in that. For me thats a crazy price. We all pay house insurance which covers theft, paying this extra premium is too much imho.


----------



## zztop (12 Mar 2010)

I was embarrassed to have 2 Gardai call early in the morning
after the alarm was activated in error and glad I had an alarm
service that frightened a break in lately.But I will shop around.
Anybody know a better deal?


----------



## bren1916 (18 Mar 2010)

I got mine installed before Xmas - straight forward ISO approved etc etc wireless alarm with 2 x keyfobs for remote set up/down.
I trawled all the main suppliers with their various 'discounts' etc.
Not monitored/connected to Garda station as let's face it - thief will be well gone by the time they arrive!
Alarm is used as a deterrent and peace of mind for the wife...
All-in charge €1090 inc Vat.


----------



## corkgal (18 Mar 2010)

You told strangers at the door that your house was not alarmed or monitored?


----------



## Liamos (18 Mar 2010)

I think it is pretty obvious to most people if you don't have a alarm box on the wall outside your house, then you don't have an alarm?


----------



## z107 (18 Mar 2010)

Sounds like it could be cheaper to be burgled!

Why not go for an alarm system with an auto-dialler that calls your mobile instead?


----------



## Complainer (18 Mar 2010)

Liamos said:


> But is it vastly overpriced? How does it compare to other suppliers? THe fact that its linked to your local Garda station is surely an advantage? My main problem is that surely it will cost me the same price whether I go to Eircom directly or deal with these salespeople?


Don't think any alarms are connected directly to the Gardai anymore. They are connected to a monitoring station, who will firstly try to call you if the alarm goes off, and if they don't get the password, they will then call the Gardai.


----------



## shammy feen (19 Mar 2010)

We had eircom phonewatch back in Ireland.

If you read the small print about notifying the gardai, it says that a keyholder must be contacted first, so if you have a break in and they cant reach a key holder then no action is taken by phonewatch.

Please correct me if I am incorrect.

Also the cost of having a monitored alarm system is usually partly  negated by a discount on your home insurance for having the monitored alarm service.


----------

